# florida key fishing



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

Me and two buddys are trailoring down a 21cc at the end of feb. need sum info on wats biting, rigs to use, and spots to fish. goona be down there for awhile and open to any options. if you are in the area and want to tag along to show us sum stuff ur more than welcome. bringin every type of arsenal we got so we shouldnt be to limited. Just need sum good tips. would like to try a little bit of everyrthing down there. throw me sum ideas


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Tarpon,cuda's,yellow tail snapper but you usually have to chum a lot to get them to the back of the boat.Sharks can over take the area once you get a few fish around the boat mostly blacktips and spinners.
Trolling:75-200' bonito sailfish small balckfin tuna.The sailfish bite is better when the winds and seas are a little ruff.
Snapper(mutton) and grouper but you have to check the Fla regs as to what is closed season or open.
Things to take: suntan lotion and more suntan lotion,a extra prop if you have one,sea tow insurance as it can be very expensive if you break down.
Sights to see: http://www.aquaranch.org/
http://www.robbies.com/ you can hand feed the tarpon
buoy data http://www.pdfamily.com/weather/buoy/FLbuoy.php
water temperature: http://www.sstcharts.com/
Check your inbox


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Flakeys fishing*

Just got back from Marathon. I fished the bridges until all the good ones were closed for repairs. Also had a small 16' Tri hull boat which come in handy at that point.The fishing is great out in Hawks channel. We caught Snapper (Mangrove,Yellowtail,Mutton) plus the king Mac & Spanish are tearing it up right now.I lost one pole & a ton of tackle to the kings until i got some wire & made some rigs.Must of been hooked up with a big king 30 times in a 2 day period. We were using ballyhoo we caught off the chumbag and the bite was crazy!!We were limited to fishing the water around the bridges because of the winds on most days due to to our boat being so small.The Mangrove bite under 7 mile bridge has been off the hook. If you have a cast net you can get pilchards in the shallows & catch some hog size Mangroves around the bridge peirs by mooring up current on incomming tide & casting to the piers.I generally fish from the bridges alot also but there is so much construction going on. The bridges that I know are good were closed to the public but we caught snapper & some hogfish off the bridges until they closed.I am going to be back down on the 8th of March if possible.
If you are still there I can show you some good spots give me a pm & I will give you my info if you are going to be there at that time.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Sorry to hear about losing your pole.You got me hungry talking about hogfish and yellertails.I didn't even think about the king being around.


----------



## coralhorizon (May 13, 2002)

*Inshore Marathon Fishing*

My honey and I are considering renting an island with a houseboat docked for sleeping quarters. I would be grateful to anyone very familiar with the area to help with some questions.
What is the earliest and latest months of the year when we can get into the water for snorkling? 
Most importantly, what kind of fish can I catch in the surrounding waters with depths between 6 and 15 feet, from the shore of the islands during the months I asked about above? This is more of an fishing trip than anything else.
Thanks for your help.


----------

